# HSSP Mountainbiketreffs im SS 2007



## Limit83 (18. April 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Damit es nochmal übersichtlicher wird, hier die beiden Termine fürs Sommersemester. Getroffen wird sich jeweils vor der Sporthalle bzw. an den Beachvolleyballfeldern der Uni:
Dienstags 17.00 Uhr für Einsteiger ca. 1,5h Tour rund um die Uni mit gelegentlichen Fahrtechniktips
Mittwochs ebenfalls 17.00 Uhr für Fortgeschrittene ca. 2-3h Tour meist rund um SB - IGB oder wenn einer andere Touren kennt und leiten möchte, bin ich für Vorschläge immer offen! 
Also Leute raufs aufs Bike und schaut doch einfach mal vorbei.  

Gruß Limit!

P.S: In den beiden ersten Wochen im Monat muss ich Mittwochs bis 17 Uhr arbeiten, daher wird sich dort der Abfahrtstermin um ca. 10min verschieben. Ansonsten wird ca. 5min gewartet.


----------



## puremalt (19. April 2007)

Mein Senf zur Tour vom 18.04.

Schöne Strecke, knifflige Trails, strammes Tempo (jedenfalls für einen Senior II, also Fortgeschrittenen-Tour für fortgeschrittenes Alter). 
Ihr macht mich fertig. 

Komme wieder, keine Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (19. April 2007)

puremalt schrieb:


> Mein Senf zur Tour vom 18.04.
> 
> Schöne Strecke, knifflige Trails, strammes Tempo (jedenfalls für einen Senior II, also Fortgeschrittenen-Tour für fortgeschrittenes Alter).
> Ihr macht mich fertig.
> ...



Freut mich, dass es dir Spaß gemacht hat und vom Tempo her konntest du doch gut mithalten.  
Auch für mich war endlich mal wieder ein neuer Trail dabei.  
Gruß Limit!


----------



## PirateSB (20. April 2007)

war schön, mal wieder mit ein paar leuten zusammen zu fahren - bin abends aber auch ganz schön platt ins bett gefallen


----------



## 007ike (2. Mai 2007)

Wollte mal anfragen wer denn heute zum Hochschulsport kommt? Ich wollte heute mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Mai 2007)

Jo komme auch und hoffe, dass das Tempo nicht ganz so hoch ist  

Grüße.


----------



## PirateSB (2. Mai 2007)

so männers - das war eben ein glatter durchbiss, hab mir den schlauch gerade angesehen. hatte aber auch was gutes, denn so kam raus, dass meine pumpe in wahrheit eigentlich nur ein dummy ist und ihr durftet mal sehen, wie man einen radwechsel schnell und fachgerecht erledigt












nicht


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Mai 2007)

Deine Pumpe ist nicht die einzige der heut die Luft weg blieb...  
War aber trotzdem wieder toll mit euch zu fahren, danke  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (2. Mai 2007)

Einheimischer schrieb:


> War aber trotzdem wieder toll mit euch zu fahren, danke
> 
> Grüße.



Hat mich auch gefreut mal wieder in paar alte Nasen zu sehen! Tempo und Gruppe war optimal! Hoffe die kurze verwinkelte Tour war ok für euch. Hatte leider nicht soviel Zeit...
Gruß


----------



## 007ike (3. Mai 2007)

das Nase ist noch OK aber ALT!!!! WER IST HIER ALT???
Hat mal wieder richtig viel Spaß gemacht, ich hoffe wirklich, dass ich dieses Jahr etwas öfters nach Sarbrücken kommen kann!


----------



## PirateSB (23. Mai 2007)

bin heute dabei - hoffentlich ohne gewitter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute! 
Mit der zahlenmäßig schwachen Besetzung hab ich bei dem Wetter nun wirklich nicht gerechnet. So haben sich PirateSB und ich noch dem Jugendvereinstreff vom RSC IGB (18 Uhr am alten Hallenbad IGB) angeschlossen und sind kurzerhand mal nach Kirkel um dort u. a. den Schmetterlingspfad zu fahren. Und ich muss sagen, es hat mal wieder richtig Laune gemacht, hatte lange nicht mehr so viel Spaß beim Biken. Und dazu kam, dass ich endlich wieder eine Herausforderung in Sachen Abfahrt gemeistert hab. 
Alles in Allem waren wir von SB aus knappe 3,5h unterwegs - und wenn ich euch jetzt nicht die (alten) Nase lang gemacht hab, damit ihr nächste Woche mal wieder vorbeischaut, dann weiß ich auch nicht....
Gruß Limit!


----------



## 007ike (24. Mai 2007)

Ich hab gemerkt, dass der Mittwoch für mich doch nicht so optimal ist, würde wirklich gerne öfters kommen, mal sehne wie ich es nächste Woche geregelt bekomme...................


----------



## Limit83 (30. Mai 2007)

So Leute, wie schauts aus?


----------



## PirateSB (30. Mai 2007)

mich plagt leider immer noch der husten - ist zwar besser geworden, aber ich kurier das besser erst mal richtig aus, bevor ich mich wieder auf den sattel setze


----------



## 007ike (30. Mai 2007)

negativ :-(


----------



## Limit83 (30. Mai 2007)

Schade schade...
@Pirate: Gute Besserung!
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateSB (11. Juli 2007)

today is the day  

kann aber empfindliche 5 minuten später bei mir werden...


----------



## PirateSB (14. August 2007)

@limit: morgen ist feiertag - der treff ist trotzdem, oder?


----------



## leeqwar (14. August 2007)

oh, im urlaub hätte ich jetzt tatsächlich verpeilt, dass morgen feiertag ist.
ich würde eigentlich auch kommen wollen, falls das wetter passt.
alternativ kann man auch so was inoffizielles auf die beine stellen.


----------



## PirateSB (15. August 2007)

@lee ich gehe mal davon aus, dass heute was ist - werde einfach mal gg. 17 uhr da sein... bis später


----------



## Limit83 (15. August 2007)

Hey Leute!
Sorry, dass ich nicht bescheid gesagt hab, aber heute hatte ich leider keine Zeit. Der Marathonvorbereitungsstress geht langsam los... Aber nächste Woche, wie gehabt!
Gruß


----------



## leeqwar (15. August 2007)

wir haben uns auch so zu helfen gewusst 
nach anfänglicher orientierungslosigkeit sind mir ein paar alte trails wieder eingefallen. der pirat und der bäckereikunde haben das dann später prima ergänzt.
wenn ich vorher hätte wetten sollen, hätte ich auf "wir werden nass" gesetzt. schön dass der wetterbericht sich getäuscht hat.


----------



## Limit83 (16. August 2007)

Ei super! Dann habt ihr ja nochmal Glück gehabt und euch auch ohne Einheimsichen zurechgefunden! 
Ich hoffe der Wetterbericht täuscht sich in der Hinsicht noch öfters....


----------



## PirateSB (22. August 2007)

@el limitatore: kommst du heute - was, wenn's regnet


----------



## Limit83 (22. August 2007)

Hat der Pirat etwa Angst nasse Füße zu bekommen?


----------



## puremalt (22. August 2007)

Piraten können bekanntlich nicht schwimmen  

Ich wollte heute auch endlich mal wieder kommen, bin aber über den Tag auch etwas wasserscheu geworden (rumpienz). Sollte ich mir jetzt ein Holzbein, Augenklappe und Handhaken besorgen?  

Sorry, aber dafür beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateSB (22. August 2007)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Hat der Pirat etwa Angst nasse Füße zu bekommen?



 

na ja, das käme dann gewissermaßen noch erschwerend hinzu. hätte heute abend nach dem treff tonstudio-mäßig noch arbeit zu erledigen. bei gutem wetter wäre ich auf jeden fall noch vorbei gekommen um noch ne runde zu drehen - auch wenn's zeitlich knapp geworden wäre. in anbetracht des armageddons da draussen, lass ich das aber dann heute doch lieber... bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## Deleted 99910 (27. August 2007)

Hi,

wollt nur bescheid sagen, dass ich morgen vorbeikommen werde. Also 17 Uhr Beachvolleyplatz gegenüber Uni.

Gruss Tobi


----------



## nojumper (28. August 2007)

...und ich muss mich für Di leider abmelden..bin unterwegs :-(


----------



## crazyeddie (28. August 2007)

vielleicht schaff ich es heute auch, mal sehen.


----------



## PirateSB (28. August 2007)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> vielleicht schaff ich es heute auch, mal sehen.



hey - dir scheint es ja wieder besser zu gehen - freut mich 

meine wenigkeit wird heute leider lediglich durch abwesenheit glänzen können, ...bin aber nächste woche bestimmt wieder dabei.


----------



## crazyeddie (28. August 2007)

in einer hinsicht bin ich schon wieder ganz der alte: ich hab vorher noch an nem rad von nem bekannten geschraubt und hab euch deswegen wohl um zwei minuten verpasst. wenn morgen jemand gemütlich fahren will und/oder n bisschen fahrtechnik trainieren will, ich wär dabei (ohne dem hssp jetzt konkurrenz machen zu wollen, aber für die mittwochsgruppe bin ich viel zu unfit).


----------



## mikkimann (29. August 2007)

hallo allerseits. will unbedingt bei euch mitfahren. bin mal mit dem piraten gefahren. es ist allerdings verflixt.
kann heute leider nicht kommen.
hoffe, dass es nächste woche klappt.


----------



## Deleted 99910 (29. August 2007)

Hi,

kann heut doch leider nicht vorbeikommen. Werd aber ab nächste Woche immer Mittwochs dabei sein.

Gruss Tobi


----------



## crazyeddie (29. August 2007)

ich schätze mal, ich fahre so gegen viertel nach fünf mal am treffpunkt vorbei, vielleicht will ja noch jemand mitkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkimann (5. September 2007)

hi, hab grosse lust heute fahrrad zu fahren. hoffe der mittwochstreff findet heute statt. würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Limit83 (5. September 2007)

Hallo Leute!
Entschuldigt, dass ich gestern unentschuldigt gefehlt hab - musste arbeiten. Bin heute auf jeden Fall am Start, werde aber nicht so schnell fahren können, hab mir eine leichte Erkältung eingefangen... 
Gruß Limit


----------



## PirateSB (5. September 2007)

wenn ich hier rechtzeitig raus komme, bin ich heute wieder dabei. das mit dem langsamen gängen passt gut - bin schon seit der wildsau nicht mehr 
auf dem rad gesessen


----------



## leutnant gustl (5. September 2007)

Tach zusammen,

komme auch mal eine Runde vorbei. Ist ja schon ne ganze Weile her...


----------



## Kendooo (5. September 2007)

Bin auch auf jeden Fall da. Vielleicht aber ein paar Minuten später.


----------



## swift daddy (16. September 2007)

Servus,
ich würd´ nach über nem Jahr Abwesenheit auch mal wieder mitfahren, allerdings nur die Einsteigertour    wer is am Dienstag in SB anzutreffen??

Gruß
swift daddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nojumper (17. September 2007)

Ich


----------



## mikkimann (17. September 2007)

hab diese woche leider keine zeit.


----------



## Kendooo (17. September 2007)

Hohoho. Da werd ich morgen aber mal schauen, dass ichs auch schaffe.


----------



## swift daddy (18. September 2007)

na das will ich doch hoffen, Karsten


----------



## Kendooo (18. September 2007)

Hm, da es bei Swift Daddy leider doch nicht klappt bleib ich auch daheim und kratz weiter Tapeten ab. Aber wenn er nicht hier mit mir fahren will, muss ich wohl mal nach Frankreich kommen und das Rad in den Rucksack stecken.


----------



## leutnant gustl (18. September 2007)

Servus,

würde morgen mitfahren. Wer kommt denn noch so? Nicht, dass ich alleine da stehe...


----------



## swift daddy (18. September 2007)

hehe ^^ steck du das Rad in den Rucksack ... dann wart aber bis ich wieder in ner Biker freundlicheren Umgebung lebe un nimmer in Paris    und v.a. warte bis ich wieder n bisschen Kondition habe   

.. naja hoffe mal in nem Monat oder so zum Mtb-Treff kommen zu können, ende Oktober vllt.


----------



## PirateSB (19. September 2007)

leutnant gustl schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> würde morgen mitfahren. Wer kommt denn noch so? Nicht, dass ich alleine da stehe...



me, myself and i


----------



## cpetit (19. September 2007)

Ist heute Treffpunkt?

Würde gerne mitkommen. 17 Uhr stimmt das?
Kommt jemand mit nem Auto damit ich meine Tasche reinlegen kann.

Hoffentlich liest noch jemand mit.


----------



## puremalt (20. September 2007)

Hey cpetit, problemlos den Heimweg gefunden?

Leute, hat Spass gemacht, auch wenn es für mich Senior II etwas zu schnell war. Aber da hilft halt die Erfahrung des Alters (mit den Abkürzungen)  

Bis Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leutnant gustl (20. September 2007)

Hallo,

das freut mich aber, dass wir trotz des fehlenden Chefs eine vernünftige Tour zu Stande gebracht haben. Bis demnächst...


----------



## PirateSB (20. September 2007)

yep - war net schlecht herr specht. vor allem konnte ich mir so den db-trail (of death?) noch mal GANZ GENAU anschauen  ich = jetzt so mit all-over-dornen-piercing-style


----------



## puremalt (20. September 2007)

DB bedeutet ja auch Dornbusch-Trail, oder? 

Und deswegen toi toi, dass wir die Höllenauffahrt nicht auch wörtlich genommen haben.


----------



## phke (24. September 2007)

hallo zusammen!

ich bin neu hier und ab dem wintersemester auch neu an der uni Sb
zufälligerweise bin ich über dieses forum gestolpert und frage mich ob die termine noch gütigkeit haben? 
wenn ja wäre ich morgen am start! 
ich danke für eine rückmeldungen


----------



## Limit83 (24. September 2007)

Hey!
Jup, morgen 17 Uhr - lockere Tour. Mittwoch 17 Uhr etwas schnellere Tour. 
Ab nächste Woche gelten dann die neuen Termine: 
Einsteiger: Do 16 Uhr
Fortgeschrittene: Fr 14 Uhr
Gruß Limit


----------



## phke (24. September 2007)

danke für die antwort

findet die tour morgen unter allen wetterbedingungen statt oder fällt sie bei regen aus?


----------



## Limit83 (24. September 2007)

Stattfinden auf jeden Fall! Nur die Länge der Tour hängt vom Wetter ab!


----------



## phke (24. September 2007)

alles klar 

dann bis morgen

der treffpunkt stimmt ja uch noch?:turnhalle/volleyballfelder


----------



## Der P (25. September 2007)

Ja Treffpunkt stimmt auch noch. Wenn´s nicht zu arg regnet komm ich auch vorbei. Bis später.


Gruß
Pascal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

